
Open Garden: Share bandwidth; reduce network congestion—if carriers don't revolt - iProject
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/428067/could-you-spare-some-internet-access/?p1=A2
======
gsivil
I would wholeheartedly make 10-20% of my bandwidth available if there was a
safe and organized way

